# In highschool a loner , in college popular



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Despite my concerns about college , everything went way better than expected, im getting along very well with everyone , i am at history and there 2 groups the one in which i am , has most of the girls and they really like me , im hanging out alot with them , exchanged phone numbers, we went out several times its perfect


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Gah! I am so jelous! In high school i had a fair amount of friends but Im a loner in college. But I'm going to a new school in January and I am determined to make friends even if it kills me!
But, in all seriousness, congratulations on being able to overcome SA and have such a great time in college! You should share your secrets!


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Its hard to tell what happened , the day before college i was OMG WHAT WILL I DO , and there i was full of people and like i was possesed it just went away like someone taking a lock of or pressing a button it just past , know i can look people in the eye, talking was so hard before with girls and there i was the second day talking to this girl i never saw for an hour ,she even said that its easier to talk to me than to the other girls


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Good work lutenient. A job well done.


----------

